# Tausche PSC gegen BTC´s oder LTC´s



## Meiks (2. Dezember 2013)

*Tausche PSC gegen BTC´s oder LTC´s*

Guten Morgen, ich weiss gar nicht so recht wie ich zu den beiden paysavecards im wert von 50€ und 25€ gekommen bin. Irgendwie kann ich gar nichts damit anfangen, ausser verwetten und verpokern 

ein kumpel von mir ist normal ganz vernarrt auf die dinger, wegen seinesd spiele portals oder so. darum oste ich hier, weil vielleicht bedarf besteht. würde gerne gegen BTC´s oder LTC´s tauschen. habe ich mir so vorgestellt, ich gebe als erstes den coide mit den 25€ bis ich die hälfte vom vereinbarten kurs kriege, danach gebe ich den 50er code. ich denke das war fair und ein wenig vertrauen in seine mitmenschen kann man schon haben. 

also bei interesse melden, gerne auch pm.


----------



## Enisra (2. Dezember 2013)

man kann die bei Steam einlösen + es ist grade Herbstsale und bald auch Weihnachtsale


----------



## Meiks (2. Dezember 2013)

ich bin nicht so der zocker und wenn dann consolero  im besten fall, haben sowohl ich als auch tauschpartner was davon, so stelle ich mir das vor.

edit: naja uploaded könnte ich frühzeitig verlängern, aber da brauch ich auch nur 25€


----------

